# These killer whales go through menopause



## Phoenix (Jul 31, 2021)

Few mammals go through menopause, and the Biggs killer whale is one of them.
https://www.popsci.com/science/killer-whale-menopause/

I call it the ultimate freedom.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 31, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> Few mammals go through menopause, and the Biggs killer whale is one of them.
> https://www.popsci.com/science/killer-whale-menopause/
> 
> I call it the ultimate freedom.


That was interesting. Thanks.


----------



## win231 (Jul 31, 2021)

I feel sorry for male whales.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> I feel sorry for male whales.


I was wondering about them, what they were doing.  With humans guys keep keeping on relative to mating behaviors.  Maybe male whales do too.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Aug 1, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> Few mammals go through menopause, and the Biggs killer whale is one of them.
> https://www.popsci.com/science/killer-whale-menopause/
> 
> I call it the ultimate freedom.


At least they don't feel night sweats.  It would be terrible if they did because fans probably wouldn't work in the ocean.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> At least they don't feel night sweats.  It would be terrible if they did because fans probably wouldn't work in the ocean.


I thought that too.  I had horrible night sweats.  I'd break out in a hot flash every fifteen minutes, even during the day for a number of years.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Aug 1, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> I thought that too.  I had horrible night sweats.  I'd break out in a hot flash every fifteen minutes, even during the day for a number of years.


That's why portable fans were invented. LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> That's why portable fans were invented. LOL


Thank you for your words of enlightenment.


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Aug 10, 2021)

Killer whales are not whales but dolphins. Secondly, they are so named because they kill whales—and not because they are whales that happen to be killers.


----------

